# Qctp Dial Gage Holder



## Bruce88 (Mar 3, 2015)

I wanted a QCTP Gage Holder That would hold my 2.25 Diameter dial indicator with 1" stroke horizontal and on centerline with my lathe with minimal set up to achieve this.

So I put on my engineering hat and designed the tool holder to have the bottom of the indicator to sit on some bushings (horizontal and on centerline) with the gage mounting bolt holding it in this position.  This makes setting up the gage easy and repeatable.  I also included in the design the ability to use my indicator clamps to be used with the bushings so this gage and others can be mounted at different angles giving it more potential and university in gage setup.

Below you will find my basic work sheet with dimensions and some pictures of a very general over view giving you a general potential of the setup.  Note no actual measurements where taken in the pictures just showing some angle possibility’s (smile).














You like the concept and you want to build your own.  There are a few things you need to know before you grab my work sheet and head out to cut, mill, turn and drill your gage holder.  I designed and built my tool holder to fit the QCTP, gage and clamps that I have, your equipment might be different than mine.  So a change in hole locations might be needed to make your tools work to keep your indicator gage horizontal and on centerline and work with your clamps.


When I was designing the gage holder I used some dimensions that I obtained from my equipment to figure out where to locate things.  Below is a sketch of my tools with the dimensions I used to generate my design.  Is your tools similar or do you need to change some of the dimensions for your tool?


----------



## bpratl (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice design, looks very versatile....much better than the one that I made. bob


----------



## KenS (Mar 3, 2015)

Bruce,

Beautiful work-- thanks for sharing.

Ken


----------

